# bad water retention



## bobby444 (Sep 5, 2009)

Hey guys,

In the last 6 months or so i've started getting bad water retention, i've been eating the same and working out the same (or maybe even more). I have a low bf though (good vascularity etc) that's why it seems strange to me. It's fluid just under the skin not intra muscle water. I've tried everything i can think of to lose this water weight like increasing water greatly, reducing salt, increasing potassium, diuretics etc etc. Nothing works. I get great pumps in the gym but an hour or so after the pumps have completely gone but loads of fluid remains. this fluid isn't specific to one region really it's all over including the face. Due to it being worst post workout im thinking maybe my body isn't circulating like it should be?, i know my circulation isn't great anyway so this would make sense that water's getting trapped in the cells.

Anybody know anyone who had a similar problem, or have any ideas?

Many thanks


----------



## dingosteve (Apr 26, 2009)

i thought the solution to water retention is to drink more water, your body will try to retain water if your not getting enough to protect it self, i drink about 5 litres a day easy. Sorry if you already tried this, only thing i know about retention lol.


----------



## bobby444 (Sep 5, 2009)

Thanks for reply buddy. I tried increasing water up to about 7 litres day, for about 5 days, i wouldnt really pee that much more though, it's ridiculous!


----------



## big (Sep 14, 2004)

Post up your diet. Are you eating a lot of carbs?


----------



## big (Sep 14, 2004)

Oh, and what AAS are you on, if any?


----------



## bobby444 (Sep 5, 2009)

I've never touched any AAS. I've tried cutting down on carbs a lot but that didn't make too much a difference, but i keep them relatively low, say maybe 200-250g day, protein at around 225g and quite a lot of fat, mostly from EFAs, maybe 200-250g. Normally just under 4000 cals


----------



## bobby444 (Sep 5, 2009)

anyone?


----------



## Ironclad (Jun 23, 2009)

Sounds a bit odd mate, even with high water intake you still bloat??

Perhaps it may be a case of time and consistency with diet and water.

I can't help


----------



## bobby444 (Sep 5, 2009)

yeah with higher water intake i tend to start urinating more frequently at first but then it settles down and i have the same level of water retention. I've been consistent with everything i've tried which is why i find it so frustrating


----------



## Rachel-P (May 25, 2009)

try a lymphatic drainage i have 1 nearly everyweekend its really good for water retention. not sure if every beauty salon do them but most should


----------



## bobby444 (Sep 5, 2009)

That sounds like a lot of effort having to do that so frequently. I'm going to try high levels of Vitamin C, say 4.5 g per day and see if that does anything.


----------



## Rambo55 (Jun 14, 2009)

If your eating clean, exercising,drinking plenty of water ,NOT on any AAS, and still getting water retention i would "guess" your problem is some sort of intolerance .

It; extremly rare to hold water for no reason.

Get yourself down to the drs mate, and get checked up.

Do you p*ss alot ?


----------

